# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  'La lluvia del mar', el desafío de las desalinizadoras

## NoRegistrado

Como he comentado en otros hilos, hay un movimiento lento, sin altavoces, en la sombra, para cambiar el rechazo y las zancadillas de los políticos levantinos hacia las desaladoras del Plan Agua.
 Ya están negociando con el todopoderoso Claver y con otras comunidades de regantes ajenas al SCRGAST, todo muy en la sombra, pero en ciertos departamentos de la Administración ya se sabe.
 ¿El motivo?, no se puede seguir negando la independencia, modularidad, inmediatez y flexibilidad de las desaladoras. Como arma política ya está "quemada". Y Europa, en esas negociaciones que se mantienen y de las que muy pocos se enteran, ya ha dicho, que ya está bien de hacer el panoli, que o se utilizan, o la pasta para atrás, es decir, más deuda pública, y eso no les interesa.

 Ahora el problema viene en la opinión pública levantina. Después de la enorme campaña de desprestigio montada con fines electorales, con las promesas vanas y no cumplidas, a ver quien es el primero que sale a decir: (Oye, paisanos, que donde dije digo, digo Diego, que ahora vamos a usar las desaladoras, que son muy buenas y tal y pascual)
Pero en eso no habrá problema, si se tragaron lo anterior...
 Además, como dijo Alfonso Rus en Valencia el otro día "O votáis a Cañete u os doy una paliza". Es decir, que o aceptan el nuevo dogma o paliza.

 Para toda ésta operación, que no ha estado en manos de Cañete (menos mal), se están organizando una serie de actuaciones en las que poco a poco quieren ir normalizando la situación y adaptar las desaladoras existentes más las pendientes ahogadas en vericuetos administrativos de las CCAA de Valencia y Murcia, hasta su integración como una fuente más de abastecimiento, que, si se utiliza como debe, será la más importante después de los recursos propios, y la que le de a Levante de una vez por todas una independencia en el campo del agua sin destrozar otras cuencas hidrográficas.

 Uno de éstos actos es (sorprendente para mí) la publicación de un libro de una persona que ha sido el instrumento de flagelación hacia el Programa Agua y hacia la derogación del Trasvase del Ebro. Manuel Buitrago, nada menos que redactor jefe del diario La Verdad, cuya pluma ha estado al servicio de la campaña política "Agua para todos" y ha sido azote (con poco éxito excepto entre sus acólitos) de aquel que osara levantar la voz contra el trasvase del Ebro o el Tajo-Segura.
 Y digo que me sorprendo porque el hecho de que Manolo Buitrago escriba un libro en el que ya simplemente considere que las desaladoras se deben de integrar en el sistema de abastecimiento de agua en Levante, es como si el Rayo ganara la Champion.
 Copio el texto:




> 'La lluvia del mar. Auge y enigma de las desalinizadoras', es el tercer libro sobre el agua escrito por Manuel Buitrago, redactor jefe del diario 'La Verdad', que se presenta hoy, a las 13 horas, en el centro cultural Las Claras de Murcia. En el acto intervendrán el secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos de Armas; el rector de la Universidad de Murcia, José Antonio Cobacho, y el presidente de BMN y de la Fundación Cajamurcia, Carlos Egea Krauel.
> 
> El libro cuenta con la colaboración de la Fundación Cajamurcia, el Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura y la Comunidad de Regantes del Campo de Cartagena. La obra recoge una crónica sobre los veinte años de desalinización en España, especialmente en la Región y en el Arco Mediterráneo. Manuel Buitrago aborda la desalinización desde varios ángulos y presenta una crónica de los acontecimientos en torno al agua que incluye además los hechos más recientes referidos a los planes de cuenca y al Memorándum del Trasvase Tajo-Segura que quedó recogido en la ley de Evaluación Ambiental de diciembre del año pasado.
> 
> Víctima de los excesos  
> 
> El autor subraya que con el desarrollo de la desalinización la franja mediterránea española dispone de una de las mayores fuentes potenciales de agua dulce. En este sentido, existe una autonomía y una garantía para cubrir las demandas futuras. Se han construido instalaciones capaces de producir más de 700 millones de metros cúbicos anuales como alternativa al Trasvase del Ebro. Después de una elevada inversión económica, explica que la desalinización ha sido víctima de los excesos debido a la construcción de planta sobredimensionadas. La compara con un coche deportivo guardado en el garaje que solo se conduce ocasionalmente porque no existe suficiente demanda en estos momentos debido al precio de cada metro cúbico, que no es asumible actualmente por la mayoría de agricultores, según advirtieron los técnicos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura.
> 
> «El agua industrial sigue en desigualdad ante los recursos tradicionales, pero tiene a su favor que proporciona autonomía y es una garantía de futuro para las zonas deficitarias», señala Buitrago, partidario de incluir la desalinización en la nueva planificación hidrológica nacional. «El reto consiste en rentabilizar las desalinizadoras construidas y optimizarlas al máximo. *La desalinización debe entrar en el juego y al mismo tiempo dejar de ser el blanco de los intereses políticos y territoriales», declara.
> ...


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2014...-20140509.html

 Tremendo, la verdad. Lo que resalto es impresionante. !!!Pero si has sido tú mismo el que has sido la bala con la que han disparado (periodísticamente hablando) sobre las desaladoras!!!

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (31-may-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/vernoti...27&IdSeccion=4

----------


## NoRegistrado

Claro, claro. A los regantes a 20 cts. el m3, y los demás por encima del euro agua sin ser desalada.
Y qué más? Un Lamborghini por cada Hm3 consumido?

Qué mal acostumbrados están los regansters...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (27-oct-2014)

----------

